# Fuel sending unit removal ?



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ford 3000 Does anybody know if fuel tank sending unit can be removed without dropping the fuel tank ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The fuel sender for both gas and diesel models is located on top of the tank, under the cowl sheet metal. The easiest method to access is to unbolt and lift the cowl to gain access. The instruments are located in the cowl.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech1953 said:


> Ford 3000 Does anybody know if fuel tank sending unit can be removed without dropping the fuel tank ?


I think...
You can get the fuel sending unit out simply by removing the guage cluster and accessing it that way.
I would at least try that before removing the cowel which is a bit of work.
Please let us know if that works.
Thanks.


----------



## Bobby Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Hightech1953 said:


> Ford 3000 Does anybody know if fuel tank sending unit can be removed without dropping the fuel tank ?


Yes once you remove instrument cluster (4 screws) you can access sending unit, there's a lock ring that turns with gasket underneath. remove lock ring/gasket, and lift sending unit out. you will have to angle it a bit to get the float to come out.


----------



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Hightech1953 said:


> Ford 3000 Does anybody know if fuel tank sending unit can be removed without dropping the fuel tank ?


Requires removing the steering wheel and cowling over the tank. I found it easier to remove proofmeter assembly and wiring to make removing cowling easier. Some sending units have a locking ring and earlier models are secured with nuts on studs in the tank.


----------



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

IHRedMan said:


> Requires removing the steering wheel and cowling over the tank. I found it easier to remove proofmeter assembly and wiring to make removing cowling easier. Some sending units have a locking ring and earlier models are secured with nuts on studs in the tank.


This is for the later model (1975) model 2000/3000 gas or diesel


----------



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> I think...
> You can get the fuel sending unit out simply by removing the guage cluster and accessing it that way.
> I would at least try that before removing the cowel which is a bit of work.
> Please let us know if that works.
> Thanks.


Sending unit is to long for clearance. I had to bite the bullet and take cowling off.


----------



## belchermw (Apr 4, 2017)

I bought a 67 3000 n fuel n temp gage didn’t work. Took dash out n connections were green m nasty. I cleaned everything up n pillaged connectors now all gages work.

Idk if I have same problem, but it worked for me. 

Take care n good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## belchermw (Apr 4, 2017)

belchermw said:


> I bought a 67 3000 n fuel n temp gage didn’t work. Took dash out n connections were green m nasty. I cleaned everything up n pillaged connectors now all gages work.
> 
> Idk if I have same problem, but it worked for me.
> 
> ...


Spell ck ? Polished n you vs pillaged n I.



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Which way does the lock ring turn ? I am assuming rightey tighty lefty loosie . Damn ring don't want to budge.


----------

